# Le club des professionnels en informatique > Mode d'emploi & aide aux nouveaux >  [O poster ?] Modifier un firmware

## Halobox

Bonjour a tous, je ne suis aps tout a fait nouveau, mais je ne sais aps ou poster cela, donc je demande ici.



Dans quelle section faut-il que je post pour avoir des infos sur la modification des firmwares en .bin  genre pour lecteur mp3 ou lecteur DVD (je pense que c'est en assembleur, mais je n'en suis mme pas sre).



Merci d'avance.

----------


## ArHacKnIdE

> Bonjour a tous, je ne suis aps tout a fait nouveau, mais je ne sais aps ou poster cela, donc je demande ici.
> 
> 
> 
> Dans quelle section faut-il que je post pour avoir des infos sur la modification des firmwares en .bin  genre pour lecteur mp3 ou lecteur DVD (je pense que c'est en assembleur, mais je n'en suis mme pas sre).
> 
> 
> 
> Merci d'avance.


Tu peux toujours aller voir de ce ct...
Mais dj, est-ce legal ?!   ::?:

----------


## Halobox

Et bien dja je ne pense pas dutout le diffuser, et aussi, vu que des projet comme cela existent depuis 3 ou 4 ans (lecteurs mp3) sans fermeture des sites, je ne pense pas que cela soit illgal.

----------


## ArHacKnIdE

C'tait juste une question...

Comme je t'ai dit, tentes d'exposer ton problme ici.
Ou si un modo veut bien deplacer  :;):

----------


## Halobox

Oui oui, j'avais suivis ton conseil, j'ai poster la-bas tout a l'heure.

A bientt

----------

